
Why Does the Sharing Economy Overlook Brainpower? - dcawrey
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/why-does-the-sharing-economy-overlook-brainpower/HLLEscvQmP
======
greenyoda
_" Discuss! Would you be willing to exchange your thoughts for small amounts
of money?"_

No, I have a well-paying job, so I don't need to spend my leisure time earning
small amounts of money. Activities like learning new skills would give me a
far better return on my time. However, I might be willing to exchange my
thoughts for large amounts of money (consulting at the market rate).

There has always been a "sharing economy" for brainpower - it's called
freelancing.

------
schlichtm
I'd definitely be willing to pay to get other people's thoughts.

